# Iva = vat



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

Late last week is was announced that the IVA level on Natural Gas & Electricity as from 01.10.2011 would increase to 23%
Level now 6%
Bottled Gas not affected


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Does that included GLP and if so, how much of a difference in total price will it make?

As bad as the electricity (VAT) price sounds, it's worse here in RSA where TOTAL price of electricity has gone up by 25% this year and is scheduled to rise by another 25% next year and a further 25% the year after. 

Talk about taking the mickey!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

On our last bill of €89.12 IVA @ 6% = 5.35€ so @ 23% would be 20.50€ inc of 15.15€, if IVA was also increased on compulsory TV licence that would add a further 76c


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> Does that included GLP and if so, how much of a difference in total price will it make?
> 
> As bad as the electricity (VAT) price sounds, it's worse here in RSA where TOTAL price of electricity has gone up by 25% this year and is scheduled to rise by another 25% next year and a further 25% the year after.
> 
> Talk about taking the mickey!


GPL :- Can not verify Yes or No :- But the statement made by Min of Finance's clearly states _Natural Gas_


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

IVA on car fuels is currently 23% which I believe applies to GPL , so there should be no change, heating diesel is currently 13% so hopefully there won't be any change there as well.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Electricity isn't the only thing going up. As part of the 'rescue' package the Govt has to sell off many assets such as TAP ( the national airline, ) and the Lisbon metro, the trains and ferries. On the metro the single ticket ( any ride for any distance ) has just gone up from €0,90 to €1,05 while monthly passes have gone up, for example, from €19,55 to €23.90 whch is still not bad for unlimited travel over the whole network though a lot for someone on the minimum wage of €485 per month


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Diesel is up to €1,419 per litre though every filling station has one or two days per week when they give five or six cents off and you need spend only €20 or €30 in a supermarket to get a coupon for six cents per litre off 20 litres in one F/S or another. BP used to have a VISA credit card issued by MillenniumBCP which gave 3.0% back on BP fuel and 1.0% on everything else, except other brands of fuel. Now they have a new VISA card issued with Unicredi which gives 6.0% back on BP and 0.25% on the rest. When I applied for one I had a phone call asking me if i would have my pension/salary paid into an account with one of banks which own Unicredi - I declined and my application as rejected. I hope that soon will petrol company will introduce a new marketing strategy, reduce their prices by 6.0% and give you nothing off or back, anytime.

Fuel is now one of the most expensive in Europe. Haven't doubled checked the UK prices yet but I believe higher here than there


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Ingles said:


> Late last week is was announced that the IVA level on Natural Gas & Electricity as from 01.10.2011 would increase to 23%
> Level now 6%
> Bottled Gas not affected



I pay a fixed sum monthly and settle up once per year. I've just had the bill for the past 12 months. I've paid €100,00 per month and that's going up to €109,00. Most of that can be accounted for by the imposition of around €40,00 p.a. for something like the BBC licence fee onto the electricity bill ( no exceptions, if you have electricity then you have a radio or TV, no arguments allowed ) and increased charges per Kw/h and increased IVA ( VAT or GST )


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Sounds like I'll have to be sure to get the GLP conversion done on my Jeep straight away as the big motor drinks petrol like it's going out of fashion........ I'm convinced their idea of in car entertainment was to sit & watch the fuel gauge drop! 

I don't understand the BBC licence fee comment I'm afraid?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> Sounds like I'll have to be sure to get the GLP conversion done on my Jeep straight away as the big motor drinks petrol like it's going out of fashion........ I'm convinced their idea of in car entertainment was to sit & watch the fuel gauge drop!
> 
> I don't understand the BBC licence fee comment I'm afraid?


You have to pay it if you like it or not!


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Diesel is up to €1,419 per litre though every filling station.....................................................
> Fuel is now one of the most expensive in Europe. Haven't doubled checked the UK prices yet but I believe higher here than there



Hi Siobhan , it is difficult to be precise on the fuel price in the UK as it very much depends on where you live.

For example, here in the cotswolds diesel varies in price from £1.37 to £1.45 per litre.
When I was up in merseyside last week I saw £1.499 per litre.

Given the drop in the price of crude prices should be coming down soon..............................and pigs might fly!!!!

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Historically in Portugal no one bought the TV licence despite incentives like a free car draw monthly, so the licence fee was added to any Electricity a/c regardless of whether you have a TV or receive Portuguese TV or not.

Currently it is €2.25 + 0.13c IVA per month.

Siobhán I'd look at your EDP bill, were not stingy with electricity but our average bill for 2010 was €63.72 and this year to date €62.41 inc TV


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Historically in Portugal no one bought the TV licence despite incentives like a free car draw monthly, so the licence fee was added to any Electricity a/c regardless of whether you have a TV or receive Portuguese TV or not.
> 
> Currently it is €2.25 + 0.13c IVA per month.
> 
> Siobhán I'd look at your EDP bill, were not stingy with electricity but our average bill for 2010 was €63.72 and this year to date €62.41 inc TV


Pool and jacuzzi I am afraid add a lot extra.


----------



## lindyman77 (Feb 18, 2010)

Yikes Siobhan! We've got a normal Portuguese house (moradia) and our elec. bill is roughly 50€-60€ per month. I'd ditch that jacuzzi! Wow!


----------

